# Need Help Starting Event Photography with Instant Printing Capabilities



## woodbend (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys!  I'm an experienced wedding/portrait photographer and was contacted by a client to consult and get him an active Event photography team covering his company sponsored events.  He wants a team of people, taking portraits as well as action shots, that are all able to be viewed and purchased and instantly printed.   (like the people at disneyland that have you pose for a picture and then you can view and purchase it.)

What equipment would you all recommend?  What printer?  Software?  Packages available to purchase?  I'm fine telling him about the camera gear/lenses/flashes, but I have no idea about the instant printer and display side of this.

Also, I'm having trouble figuring out what my daily consulting fee would be.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2013)

.







$2000​




.


----------



## Deeger (May 10, 2013)

Instead of posting in a forum like this, If I were you I would do some research and really understand the printers an make a decision  on what one to buy based on your knowledge. 

Then when you consult with him, you can give reasons why you chose the set up you did. 

You need to be educated and professional.


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 10, 2013)

HiTi 510s Photo Printer P510S - FotoClub Inc


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2013)

Google shopping or Amazon.com


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## Qveon (May 27, 2013)

woodbend said:


> Also, I'm having trouble figuring out what my daily consulting fee would be.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Be Honest and tell him you have no idea how to do that.


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2013)

Old thread.


----------



## Steve5D (May 27, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Old thread.



Two weeks is "old"?

_Here_??


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Old thread.
> ...



:er:  Sorry - it was early and I hadn't had my coffee.  My eyes transposed the '10' of the day to the year and I "saw" 2010.  Everyone please carry on as if nothing had happened.


----------

